# 50g long tank and stand



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Seeing that i got some babies i decided i need to set up my 50g tank, i got a stand for it not long ago from another member. The stand was taken apart when i brought home (it was a bit to tall for my car) so i put it together today, so here are some pics of the process.

Laurie, i told u i can do it  lol

All the pieces 









I am setting up this tank in my kitchen, i moved stuff around but the way it i in this pics is not working out so i just moved it again, of course i will post more pics. The electrical outlet there is not working so i got to fix that too.




































And all done but like i said i will move it to the right and the freezer to the left


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you will make someone a good wife someday


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahaha i just want to make myself happy


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> you will make someone a good wife someday


I agree with that. Two thumbs up!! Its pretty neat watching a female tackle all these projects. A fish pond last week. A 50g breeder this week. Whats next??? Also your pond thread really got me thinking that I need a pond in my backyard. Keep the pictures coming. Im sure there is a bunch of us that enjoy seeing what you are up to.

Cheers


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Claudia you did it, when you left my place with all those pieces I wondered if it would ever be back together again. Great job there girl!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

can u pull a plow??????


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> I agree with that. Two thumbs up!! Its pretty neat watching a female tackle all these projects. A fish pond last week. A 50g breeder this week. Whats next??? Also your pond thread really got me thinking that I need a pond in my backyard. Keep the pictures coming. Im sure there is a bunch of us that enjoy seeing what you are up to.
> 
> Cheers


 Aaaawwww thanks, your words really touched me. I have been always the handy woman in the house even when i was married, now been a single mom really comes handy. I just finished changing the foot of the heater in the house..had to replace it and still have to paint the washroom if that counts hahahah
Next project will b i think the club house for the kids, I talk to Don yesterday and i think we will do it at the end of the month but i will b doing that with Dylan and Don, I have no idea what i will b doing with out them 
I will sure b putting pics up, i planted some lilies around the pond too so need o take some pics


The Guy said:


> Hey Claudia you did it, when you left my place with all those pieces I wondered if it would ever be back together again. Great job there girl!


I know, i saw it on your face lol I am pretty good at putting things together thats why i told u i wasnt going to have a problem, the only thing was that it was a bit heavy but is done and my muscles have grown  Now i just have to wait for a cooler day so i can go to my storage and get my tank


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> I agree with that. Two thumbs up!! Its pretty neat watching a female tackle all these projects. A fish pond last week. A 50g breeder this week. Whats next??? Also your pond thread really got me thinking that I need a pond in my backyard. Keep the pictures coming. Im sure there is a bunch of us that enjoy seeing what you are up to.
> 
> Cheers


Oh btw, u r welcome to come when u are at Mr. Pets, i am only 2 blocks away 



onefishtwofish said:


> can u pull a plow??????


Things can b arrange hahahah


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I need an oil change..............................


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> I need an oil change..............................


U do huh lol cant help u there but if is for your car then i can do that but i dont like getting messy hahahah


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Claudia said:


> Oh btw, u r welcome to come when u are at Mr. Pets, i am only 2 blocks away
> 
> Things can b arrange hahahah


I no longer work there. I moved to Langley. It was too much work looking after all those tanks and trying to work on my new townhouse. Im suprised you didnt notice the slight downfall of their tanks after I left. I miss seeing all the customers though and all the good talks about fish.

Koi pond will be an up and coming project. I still need build a fence because I am getting a puppy in march. I also have to convience the girlfriend that we need a pond. LOL


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my tank from storage early this week, not long ago i cleaned it and moved stuff around in the kitchen again  and now is really. I set up only one side and the odd couple and kids moved in  Tomorrow i will add more water as they were in a 5.5g and now they are in a 16.62g tank. 
They are a bit scared thats why i will wait till tomorrow to add water


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh stop showing off already!! We are still painting out here & started on the pond! Hubby is actually going to build a frame around it, so its 19" high off the ground and put a deck around it. Whose flippin house am I in, ha ha ha.
Great job you've done!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bugaboo433 said:


> Oh stop showing off already!! We are still painting out here & started on the pond! Hubby is actually going to build a frame around it, so its 19" high off the ground and put a deck around it. Whose flippin house am I in, ha ha ha.
> Great job you've done!!


hahaha mmm i like a deck around the pond  when can i move in? i guess i will wait till is done


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't hold your breath, this is my husband your talking about, ha ha, plus he does not like fish!! Too bad the house and now the backyard will be full of them, ha ha.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bugaboo433 said:


> Don't hold your breath, this is my husband your talking about, ha ha, plus he does not like fish!! Too bad the house and now the backyard will be full of them, ha ha.


He doesnt know whats coming lol


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank Claudia


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> nice tank Claudia


Thanks Bien


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks great Claudia! What kind of babies are they?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sidius said:


> Looks great Claudia! What kind of babies are they?


Female convict and male white dwarf parrot, u can check out my thread about them 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/breeding-spawning-section-15/3rd-first-time-odd-couple-31059/


----------

